# Туб.  спондилит



## сергей абаза (13 Мар 2012)

в августе 2011 заболела спина,ну думал пройдет как обычно.ну и до октября что то не прошло.в октябре поднялась темп боль усилилась,вызвал скорую положили с почками.обследовался все в норме,ну типа хандроз.прокапали,отпустило.вноябре снова стрельнуло да так что жить не захотел.сделал МРТ д.з"картина спондилодисцитаL3-L4,натечник на уровне L3-L4 изменение мягких тканей там же и грыжа меж позвонкового диска L4-L5. 0.5см" .Положили в больн СПЕЦИАЛ ВНЕЛЕГОЧНЫХ ФОРМ ТУБЕРКУЛЕЗА с туб спанделитом.провели курс лечения хотели делать операцию,боли ушли но не полностью,диагноз сняли,резать не стали,типа боли изза грыжи ну раз не сильно болит зачем.прошел месяц опять боли в пояснице,ноге,ягодице. что делать как жить дальше,



*moderator:* Убедительная просьба ставить заглавные буквы в начале предложения, пробелы после знаков препинания. Соблюдайте Правила форума по созданию сообщений, в противном случае, они будут удаляться.


----------



## Березка (13 Мар 2012)

Добавьте к своему сообщению снимки, сделать это правильно вам поможет тема МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Мар 2012)

сергей абаза написал(а):


> что делать как жить дальше,


Нормально жить. Беречься и наблюдаться, строго выполняя рекомендации вашего фтизиатра-ортопеда


----------

